# Stream the other direction?



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have what is probably a silly question and I'm pretty sure the answer is "no" but I'm going to ask it anyway.

Since Amazon Prime can't stream to TiVo, but can stream to an iPad, can an iPad send it out to the TiVo (and ultimately the TV) as it streams?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. Someone mentioned that a combination of PlayOn and pyTiVo could do that though although with a PC not an iPad doing the actual streaming from Amazon.


----------

